# FSW Time to process



## kashish_v (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi, 

Have applied under 1123 as a FSW, and my application had reached on 18th June 2014. No news of whether it has been processed/rejected till now.

Who all are in the same boat? Or does anyone know till what date has the applications been processed?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

kashish_v said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have applied under 1123 as a FSW, and my application had reached on 18th June 2014. No news of whether it has been processed/rejected till now.
> 
> Who all are in the same boat? Or does anyone know till what date has the applications been processed?


Wait for about 3 weeks. 2nd June is on now at CIC.


----------



## kashish_v (Jul 2, 2013)

kashish_v said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have applied under 1123 as a FSW, and my application had reached on 18th June 2014. No news of whether it has been processed/rejected till now.
> 
> Who all are in the same boat? Or does anyone know till what date has the applications been processed?


Super!! 

On another note, there are about 54 caps that have filled as of today. What are the chances to get through?


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

kashish_v said:


> Super!!
> 
> On another note, there are about 54 caps that have filled as of today. What are the chances to get through?


I to my knowledge this should be no probs at allot. 
Other nocs are way more active than 1123.


----------



## kashish_v (Jul 2, 2013)

Sheray said:


> I to my knowledge this should be no probs at allot.
> Other nocs are way more active than 1123.


Sounds good then! Keeping my fingers crossed! Who else is applying for 1123?


----------

